# Domainweiterleitung - nicht gewollt ^^



## heroeskiller (30. Juni 2007)

Hallo,
ich besitze einen root server (Debian 3.1) mit Plesk 8.1.1
-php5 und mysql5
Problem:
Jedes mal, wenn ich auf http://www.kreta256.myserver.t-online.de zugreifen will, werde ich auf http://www.wow-amanthul.net/wbb2/portal.php weitergeleitet.
Beide domains befinden sich auf meinem Server.
Beide Domains benutzen unterschiedliche IP-Adressen.

Auszüge der httpd.conf's


```
# This is here for backwards compatability reasons and to support
#  installing 3rd party modules directly via apxs2, rather than
#  through the /etc/apache2/mods-{available,enabled} mechanism.
#
#LoadModule mod_placeholder /usr/lib/apache2/modules/mod_placeholder.so
```


```
NameVirtualHost 80.154.37.219:80
NameVirtualHost 80.154.59.236:80
NameVirtualHost 80.154.59.250:80
NameVirtualHost 80.154.59.251:80
NameVirtualHost 80.154.37.219:443
NameVirtualHost 80.154.59.236:443
NameVirtualHost 80.154.59.250:443
NameVirtualHost 80.154.59.251:443
ServerName kreta256.myserver.t-online.de
ServerAdmin heroes.killer@t-online.de

DocumentRoot /var/www/vhosts/default/htdocs

<IfModule mod_logio.c>
LogFormat "%h %l %u %t \"%r\" %>s %O \"%{Referer}i\" \"%{User-Agent}i\"" plesklog
</IfModule>
<IfModule !mod_logio.c>
LogFormat "%h %l %u %t \"%r\" %>s %b \"%{Referer}i\" \"%{User-Agent}i\"" plesklog
</IfModule>
<Directory "/var/www/vhosts">
	AllowOverride All
	Options SymLinksIfOwnerMatch
	Order allow,deny
	Allow from all
	php_admin_flag engine off
</Directory>

<Directory "/usr/lib/mailman">
	AllowOverride All
	Options SymLinksIfOwnerMatch
	Order allow,deny
	Allow from all
	php_admin_flag engine off
</Directory>

<IfModule mod_userdir.c>
	UserDir disabled
</IfModule>
Include /var/www/vhosts/wow-amanthul.net/conf/httpd.include

<VirtualHost \
			80.154.37.219:80 \
			80.154.59.236:80 \
			80.154.59.250:80 \
			80.154.59.251:80 \
			>
	ServerName default
	UseCanonicalName Off
	DocumentRoot /var/www/vhosts/default/htdocs
	ScriptAlias /cgi-bin/ "/var/www/vhosts/default/cgi-bin/"
	<IfModule mod_ssl.c>
		SSLEngine off
	</IfModule>
	<Directory "/var/www/vhosts/default/cgi-bin/">
		AllowOverride None
		Options None
		Order allow,deny
		Allow from all
	</Directory>
	<Directory /var/www/vhosts/default/htdocs>
	<IfModule mod_php4.c>
		php_admin_flag engine on
		php_admin_value open_basedir "/var/www/vhosts/default/htdocs:/tmp"
	</IfModule>
	<IfModule mod_php5.c>
		php_admin_flag engine on
		php_admin_value open_basedir "/var/www/vhosts/default/htdocs:/tmp"
	</IfModule>
	</Directory>
</VirtualHost>


<IfModule mod_ssl.c>

<VirtualHost 80.154.37.219:443 >
	ServerName default-80-154-37-219
	UseCanonicalName Off
	DocumentRoot /var/www/vhosts/default/httpsdocs
	ScriptAlias /cgi-bin/ "/var/www/vhosts/default/cgi-bin/"
	SSLEngine on
	SSLVerifyClient none
	SSLCertificateFile /opt/psa/var/certificates/certXETfmTK
	<Directory "/var/www/vhosts/default/cgi-bin/">
		AllowOverride None
		Options None
		Order allow,deny
		Allow from all
	</Directory>
	<Directory /var/www/vhosts/default/httpsdocs>
		SSLRequireSSL
	</Directory>
</VirtualHost>

<VirtualHost 80.154.59.236:443 >
	ServerName default-80-154-59-236
	UseCanonicalName Off
	DocumentRoot /var/www/vhosts/default/httpsdocs
	ScriptAlias /cgi-bin/ "/var/www/vhosts/default/cgi-bin/"
	SSLEngine on
	SSLVerifyClient none
	SSLCertificateFile /opt/psa/var/certificates/certXETfmTK
	<Directory "/var/www/vhosts/default/cgi-bin/">
		AllowOverride None
		Options None
		Order allow,deny
		Allow from all
	</Directory>
	<Directory /var/www/vhosts/default/httpsdocs>
		SSLRequireSSL
	</Directory>
</VirtualHost>

<VirtualHost 80.154.59.250:443 >
	ServerName default-80-154-59-250
	UseCanonicalName Off
	DocumentRoot /var/www/vhosts/default/httpsdocs
	ScriptAlias /cgi-bin/ "/var/www/vhosts/default/cgi-bin/"
	SSLEngine on
	SSLVerifyClient none
	SSLCertificateFile /opt/psa/var/certificates/certXETfmTK
	<Directory "/var/www/vhosts/default/cgi-bin/">
		AllowOverride None
		Options None
		Order allow,deny
		Allow from all
	</Directory>
	<Directory /var/www/vhosts/default/httpsdocs>
		SSLRequireSSL
	</Directory>
</VirtualHost>

<VirtualHost 80.154.59.251:443 >
	ServerName default-80-154-59-251
	UseCanonicalName Off
	DocumentRoot /var/www/vhosts/default/httpsdocs
	ScriptAlias /cgi-bin/ "/var/www/vhosts/default/cgi-bin/"
	SSLEngine on
	SSLVerifyClient none
	SSLCertificateFile /opt/psa/var/certificates/certXETfmTK
	<Directory "/var/www/vhosts/default/cgi-bin/">
		AllowOverride None
		Options None
		Order allow,deny
		Allow from all
	</Directory>
	<Directory /var/www/vhosts/default/httpsdocs>
		SSLRequireSSL
	</Directory>
</VirtualHost>

</IfModule>

<VirtualHost \
			80.154.37.219:80 \
			80.154.59.236:80 \
			80.154.59.250:80 \
			80.154.59.251:80 \
			>
	DocumentRoot /usr/share/psa-horde/
	Alias /horde/ /usr/share/psa-horde/
	Alias /imp/ /usr/share/psa-horde/imp/
	ServerName webmail
	ServerAlias webmail.*
	UseCanonicalName Off
	<Directory /usr/share/psa-horde>
		<IfModule mod_php4.c>
			php_admin_flag engine on
			php_admin_flag magic_quotes_gpc off
			php_admin_flag safe_mode off
			php_admin_value open_basedir "/usr/share/psa-horde:/etc/psa-horde:/etc/psa:/tmp:/var/log:/usr/share/doc"
			php_admin_value include_path "/usr/share/psa-horde:/usr/share/psa-horde/pear:."
		</IfModule>
		<IfModule mod_php5.c>
			php_admin_flag engine on
			php_admin_flag magic_quotes_gpc off
			php_admin_flag safe_mode off
			php_admin_value open_basedir "/usr/share/psa-horde:/etc/psa-horde:/etc/psa:/tmp:/var/log:/usr/share/doc"
			php_admin_value include_path "/usr/share/psa-horde:/usr/share/psa-horde/pear:."
		</IfModule>
		Order allow,deny
		Allow from all
	</Directory>
</VirtualHost>


<IfModule mod_ssl.c>

<VirtualHost \
			80.154.37.219:443 \
			80.154.59.236:443 \
			80.154.59.250:443 \
			80.154.59.251:443 \
			>
	DocumentRoot /usr/share/psa-horde/
	Alias /horde/ /usr/share/psa-horde/
	Alias /imp/ /usr/share/psa-horde/imp/
	ServerName webmail
	ServerAlias webmail.*
	UseCanonicalName Off
	SSLEngine on
	SSLVerifyClient none
	SSLCertificateFile /etc/apache2/httpd.pem
	<Directory /usr/share/psa-horde>
		<IfModule mod_php4.c>
			php_admin_flag engine on
			php_admin_flag magic_quotes_gpc off
			php_admin_flag safe_mode off
			php_admin_value open_basedir "/usr/share/psa-horde:/etc/psa-horde:/etc/psa:/tmp:/var/log:/usr/share/doc"
			php_admin_value include_path "/usr/share/psa-horde:/usr/share/psa-horde/pear:."
		</IfModule>
		<IfModule mod_php5.c>
			php_admin_flag engine on
			php_admin_flag magic_quotes_gpc off
			php_admin_flag safe_mode off
			php_admin_value open_basedir "/usr/share/psa-horde:/etc/psa-horde:/etc/psa:/tmp:/var/log:/usr/share/doc"
			php_admin_value include_path "/usr/share/psa-horde:/usr/share/psa-horde/pear:."
		</IfModule>
		SSLRequireSSL
		Order allow,deny
		Allow from all
	</Directory>
</VirtualHost>


</IfModule>

<VirtualHost \
			80.154.37.219:80 \
			80.154.59.236:80 \
			80.154.59.250:80 \
			80.154.59.251:80 \
			>
	DocumentRoot /var/www/vhosts/default/htdocs
	ServerName lists
	ServerAlias lists.*
	UseCanonicalName Off
	ScriptAlias /mailman/ /usr/lib/cgi-bin/mailman/
	ScriptAlias /cgi-bin/mailman/ /usr/lib/cgi-bin/mailman/
	Alias /icons/ /var/lib/mailman/icons/
	Alias /pipermail/ /var/lib/mailman/archives/public/
	Alias /images/ /usr/share/images/
	<Directory /usr/lib/mailman/archives/>
		Options FollowSymLinks
	</Directory>
</VirtualHost>


<IfModule mod_ssl.c>

<VirtualHost \
			80.154.37.219:443 \
			80.154.59.236:443 \
			80.154.59.250:443 \
			80.154.59.251:443 \
			>
	DocumentRoot /var/www/vhosts/default/httpsdocs
	ServerName lists
	ServerAlias lists.*
	UseCanonicalName Off
	ScriptAlias /mailman/ /usr/lib/cgi-bin/mailman/
	ScriptAlias /cgi-bin/mailman/ /usr/lib/cgi-bin/mailman/
	Alias /icons/ /var/lib/mailman/icons/
	Alias /pipermail/ /var/lib/mailman/archives/public/
	Alias /images/ /usr/share/images/
	<Directory /usr/lib/mailman/archives/>
		Options FollowSymLinks
	</Directory>
</VirtualHost>


</IfModule>

	Include /etc/apache2/sitebuilder.conf
```


```
# ATTENTION!
# DO NOT MODIFY THIS FILE OR ANY PART OF IT. THIS CAN RESULT IN IMPROPER PLESK
# FUNCTIONING OR FAILURE, CAUSE DAMAGE AND LOSS OF DATA. IF YOU REQUIRE CUSTOM
# MODIFICATIONS TO BE APPLIED TO THE CONFIGURATION, PLEASE, PERFORM THEM IN THE
# FOLLOWING FILE(S):
# /var/www/vhosts/wow-amanthul.net/conf/vhost.conf
# /var/www/vhosts/wow-amanthul.net/subdomains/<subdomain-name>/conf/vhost.conf

<VirtualHost 80.154.37.219:80>
	ServerName   wow-amanthul.net:80
	ServerAlias  www.wow-amanthul.net
	UseCanonicalName Off
	SuexecUserGroup         heroeskiller psacln
	DocumentRoot /var/www/vhosts/wow-amanthul.net/httpdocs
	CustomLog  /var/www/vhosts/wow-amanthul.net/statistics/logs/access_log plesklog
	ErrorLog   /var/www/vhosts/wow-amanthul.net/statistics/logs/error_log
<IfModule mod_userdir.c>
	UserDir /var/www/vhosts/wow-amanthul.net/web_users
</IfModule>
	ScriptAlias  /cgi-bin/ /var/www/vhosts/wow-amanthul.net/cgi-bin/
	<IfModule mod_ssl.c>
		SSLEngine off
	</IfModule>
	<Directory /var/www/vhosts/wow-amanthul.net/httpdocs>
	<IfModule mod_perl.c>
	<Files ~ (\.pl$)>
		SetHandler perl-script
		PerlHandler ModPerl::Registry
		Options ExecCGI
		allow from all
		PerlSendHeader On
	</Files>
	</IfModule>
	<IfModule mod_php4.c>
		php_admin_flag engine on
		php_admin_flag safe_mode on
		php_admin_value open_basedir "/var/www/vhosts/wow-amanthul.net/httpdocs:/tmp"
	</IfModule>
	<IfModule mod_php5.c>
		php_admin_flag engine on
		php_admin_flag safe_mode on
		php_admin_value open_basedir "/var/www/vhosts/wow-amanthul.net/httpdocs:/tmp"
	</IfModule>
		Options +Includes +ExecCGI
	</Directory>
	<Directory /var/www/vhosts/wow-amanthul.net/web_users>
	<IfModule mod_php4.c>
		php_admin_flag engine off
	</IfModule>
	<IfModule mod_php5.c>
		php_admin_flag engine off
	</IfModule>
	</Directory>
	Alias "/error_docs" "/var/www/vhosts/wow-amanthul.net/error_docs"
	ErrorDocument 400 /error_docs/bad_request.html
	ErrorDocument 401 /error_docs/unauthorized.html
	ErrorDocument 403 /error_docs/forbidden.html
	ErrorDocument 404 /error_docs/not_found.html
	ErrorDocument 500 /error_docs/internal_server_error.html
</VirtualHost>

<VirtualHost 80.154.37.219:80>
	ServerName   cs.wow-amanthul.net:80
	SuexecUserGroup         heroeskiller psacln
	DocumentRoot /var/www/vhosts/wow-amanthul.net/subdomains/cs/httpdocs
	CustomLog  /var/www/vhosts/wow-amanthul.net/statistics/logs/access_log plesklog
	ErrorLog   /var/www/vhosts/wow-amanthul.net/statistics/logs/error_log
	ScriptAlias  /cgi-bin/ /var/www/vhosts/wow-amanthul.net/subdomains/cs/cgi-bin/
	<IfModule mod_ssl.c>
		SSLEngine off
	</IfModule>
	<Directory  /var/www/vhosts/wow-amanthul.net/subdomains/cs/httpdocs>
	<IfModule mod_perl.c>
	<Files ~ (\.pl$)>
		SetHandler perl-script
		PerlHandler ModPerl::Registry
		Options ExecCGI
		allow from all
		PerlSendHeader On
	</Files>
	</IfModule>
	<IfModule mod_php4.c>
		php_admin_flag engine on
		php_admin_flag safe_mode on
		php_admin_value open_basedir "/var/www/vhosts/wow-amanthul.net/subdomains/cs/httpdocs:/tmp"
	</IfModule>
	<IfModule mod_php5.c>
		php_admin_flag engine on
		php_admin_flag safe_mode on
		php_admin_value open_basedir "/var/www/vhosts/wow-amanthul.net/subdomains/cs/httpdocs:/tmp"
	</IfModule>
		Options +Includes +ExecCGI
	</Directory>
	Alias "/error_docs" "/var/www/vhosts/wow-amanthul.net/error_docs"
	ErrorDocument 400 /error_docs/bad_request.html
	ErrorDocument 401 /error_docs/unauthorized.html
	ErrorDocument 403 /error_docs/forbidden.html
	ErrorDocument 404 /error_docs/not_found.html
	ErrorDocument 500 /error_docs/internal_server_error.html
</VirtualHost>

<VirtualHost 80.154.37.219:80>
	ServerName   steam.wow-amanthul.net:80
	DocumentRoot /var/www/vhosts/wow-amanthul.net/subdomains/steam/httpdocs
	CustomLog  /var/www/vhosts/wow-amanthul.net/statistics/logs/access_log plesklog
	ErrorLog   /var/www/vhosts/wow-amanthul.net/statistics/logs/error_log
	<IfModule mod_ssl.c>
		SSLEngine off
	</IfModule>
	<Directory  /var/www/vhosts/wow-amanthul.net/subdomains/steam/httpdocs>
	<IfModule mod_php4.c>
		php_admin_flag engine off
	</IfModule>
	<IfModule mod_php5.c>
		php_admin_flag engine off
	</IfModule>
		Options -Includes -ExecCGI
	</Directory>
	Alias "/error_docs" "/var/www/vhosts/wow-amanthul.net/error_docs"
	ErrorDocument 400 /error_docs/bad_request.html
	ErrorDocument 401 /error_docs/unauthorized.html
	ErrorDocument 403 /error_docs/forbidden.html
	ErrorDocument 404 /error_docs/not_found.html
	ErrorDocument 500 /error_docs/internal_server_error.html
</VirtualHost>
```


```
# ATTENTION!
# DO NOT MODIFY THIS FILE OR ANY PART OF IT. THIS CAN RESULT IN IMPROPER PLESK
# FUNCTIONING OR FAILURE, CAUSE DAMAGE AND LOSS OF DATA. IF YOU REQUIRE CUSTOM
# MODIFICATIONS TO BE APPLIED TO THE CONFIGURATION, PLEASE, PERFORM THEM IN THE
# FOLLOWING FILE(S):
# /var/www/vhosts/wow-amanthul.net/conf/vhost.conf
# /var/www/vhosts/wow-amanthul.net/subdomains/<subdomain-name>/conf/vhost.conf

<VirtualHost 80.154.37.219:80>
	ServerName   wow-amanthul.net:80
	ServerAlias  www.wow-amanthul.net
	UseCanonicalName Off
	SuexecUserGroup         heroeskiller psacln
	DocumentRoot /var/www/vhosts/wow-amanthul.net/httpdocs
	CustomLog  /var/www/vhosts/wow-amanthul.net/statistics/logs/access_log plesklog
	ErrorLog   /var/www/vhosts/wow-amanthul.net/statistics/logs/error_log
<IfModule mod_userdir.c>
	UserDir /var/www/vhosts/wow-amanthul.net/web_users
</IfModule>
	ScriptAlias  /cgi-bin/ /var/www/vhosts/wow-amanthul.net/cgi-bin/
	<IfModule mod_ssl.c>
		SSLEngine off
	</IfModule>
	<Directory /var/www/vhosts/wow-amanthul.net/httpdocs>
	<IfModule mod_perl.c>
	<Files ~ (\.pl$)>
		SetHandler perl-script
		PerlHandler ModPerl::Registry
		Options ExecCGI
		allow from all
		PerlSendHeader On
	</Files>
	</IfModule>
	<IfModule mod_php4.c>
		php_admin_flag engine on
		php_admin_value open_basedir "/var/www/vhosts/wow-amanthul.net/httpdocs:/tmp"
	</IfModule>
		Options +Includes +ExecCGI
	</Directory>
	<Directory /var/www/vhosts/wow-amanthul.net/web_users>
	<IfModule mod_php4.c>
		AddType text/plain .php .php4 .php3 .phtml
		php_admin_flag engine off
	</IfModule>
	</Directory>
	Alias "/error_docs" "/var/www/vhosts/wow-amanthul.net/error_docs"
	ErrorDocument 400 /error_docs/bad_request.html
	ErrorDocument 401 /error_docs/unauthorized.html
	ErrorDocument 403 /error_docs/forbidden.html
	ErrorDocument 404 /error_docs/not_found.html
	ErrorDocument 500 /error_docs/internal_server_error.html
</VirtualHost>

<VirtualHost 80.154.37.219:80>
	ServerName   cs.wow-amanthul.net:80
	SuexecUserGroup         heroeskiller psacln
	DocumentRoot /var/www/vhosts/wow-amanthul.net/subdomains/cs/httpdocs
	CustomLog  /var/www/vhosts/wow-amanthul.net/statistics/logs/access_log plesklog
	ErrorLog   /var/www/vhosts/wow-amanthul.net/statistics/logs/error_log
	ScriptAlias  /cgi-bin/ /var/www/vhosts/wow-amanthul.net/subdomains/cs/cgi-bin/
	<IfModule mod_ssl.c>
		SSLEngine off
	</IfModule>
	<Directory  /var/www/vhosts/wow-amanthul.net/subdomains/cs/httpdocs>
	<IfModule mod_perl.c>
	<Files ~ (\.pl$)>
		SetHandler perl-script
		PerlHandler ModPerl::Registry
		Options ExecCGI
		allow from all
		PerlSendHeader On
	</Files>
	</IfModule>
	<IfModule mod_php4.c>
		php_admin_flag engine on
		php_admin_value open_basedir "/var/www/vhosts/wow-amanthul.net/subdomains/cs/httpdocs:/tmp"
	</IfModule>
		Options +Includes +ExecCGI
	</Directory>
	Alias "/error_docs" "/var/www/vhosts/wow-amanthul.net/error_docs"
	ErrorDocument 400 /error_docs/bad_request.html
	ErrorDocument 401 /error_docs/unauthorized.html
	ErrorDocument 403 /error_docs/forbidden.html
	ErrorDocument 404 /error_docs/not_found.html
	ErrorDocument 500 /error_docs/internal_server_error.html
</VirtualHost>

<VirtualHost 80.154.37.219:80>
	ServerName   ingenium.wow-amanthul.net:80
	DocumentRoot /var/www/vhosts/wow-amanthul.net/subdomains/ingenium/httpdocs
	CustomLog  /var/www/vhosts/wow-amanthul.net/statistics/logs/access_log plesklog
	ErrorLog   /var/www/vhosts/wow-amanthul.net/statistics/logs/error_log
	<IfModule mod_ssl.c>
		SSLEngine off
	</IfModule>
	<Directory  /var/www/vhosts/wow-amanthul.net/subdomains/ingenium/httpdocs>
	<IfModule mod_php4.c>
		php_admin_flag engine on
		php_admin_value open_basedir "/var/www/vhosts/wow-amanthul.net/subdomains/ingenium/httpdocs:/tmp"
	</IfModule>
		Options -Includes -ExecCGI
	</Directory>
	Alias "/error_docs" "/var/www/vhosts/wow-amanthul.net/error_docs"
	ErrorDocument 400 /error_docs/bad_request.html
	ErrorDocument 401 /error_docs/unauthorized.html
	ErrorDocument 403 /error_docs/forbidden.html
	ErrorDocument 404 /error_docs/not_found.html
	ErrorDocument 500 /error_docs/internal_server_error.html
</VirtualHost>

<VirtualHost 80.154.37.219:80>
	ServerName   nimbatus.wow-amanthul.net:80
	SuexecUserGroup         heroeskiller psacln
	DocumentRoot /var/www/vhosts/wow-amanthul.net/subdomains/nimbatus/httpdocs
	CustomLog  /var/www/vhosts/wow-amanthul.net/statistics/logs/access_log plesklog
	ErrorLog   /var/www/vhosts/wow-amanthul.net/statistics/logs/error_log
	ScriptAlias  /cgi-bin/ /var/www/vhosts/wow-amanthul.net/subdomains/nimbatus/cgi-bin/
	<IfModule mod_ssl.c>
		SSLEngine off
	</IfModule>
	<Directory  /var/www/vhosts/wow-amanthul.net/subdomains/nimbatus/httpdocs>
	<IfModule mod_perl.c>
	<Files ~ (\.pl$)>
		SetHandler perl-script
		PerlHandler ModPerl::Registry
		Options ExecCGI
		allow from all
		PerlSendHeader On
	</Files>
	</IfModule>
	<IfModule mod_php4.c>
		php_admin_flag engine on
		php_admin_value open_basedir "/var/www/vhosts/wow-amanthul.net/subdomains/nimbatus/httpdocs:/tmp"
	</IfModule>
		Options +Includes +ExecCGI
	</Directory>
	Alias "/error_docs" "/var/www/vhosts/wow-amanthul.net/error_docs"
	ErrorDocument 400 /error_docs/bad_request.html
	ErrorDocument 401 /error_docs/unauthorized.html
	ErrorDocument 403 /error_docs/forbidden.html
	ErrorDocument 404 /error_docs/not_found.html
	ErrorDocument 500 /error_docs/internal_server_error.html
</VirtualHost>
```


```
# ATTENTION!
# DO NOT MODIFY THIS FILE OR ANY PART OF IT. THIS CAN RESULT IN IMPROPER PLESK
# FUNCTIONING OR FAILURE, CAUSE DAMAGE AND LOSS OF DATA. IF YOU REQUIRE CUSTOM
# MODIFICATIONS TO BE APPLIED TO THE CONFIGURATION, PLEASE, PERFORM THEM IN THE
# FOLLOWING FILE(S):
# /var/www/vhosts/kreta256.myserver.t-online.de/conf/vhost.conf
# /var/www/vhosts/kreta256.myserver.t-online.de/subdomains/<subdomain-name>/conf/vhost.conf

<VirtualHost 80.154.59.236:80>
	ServerName   kreta256.myserver.t-online.de:80
	ServerAlias  www.kreta256.myserver.t-online.de
	UseCanonicalName Off
	SuexecUserGroup         hk psacln
	DocumentRoot /var/www/vhosts/kreta256.myserver.t-online.de/httpdocs
	CustomLog  /var/www/vhosts/kreta256.myserver.t-online.de/statistics/logs/access_log plesklog
	ErrorLog   /var/www/vhosts/kreta256.myserver.t-online.de/statistics/logs/error_log
<IfModule mod_userdir.c>
	UserDir /var/www/vhosts/kreta256.myserver.t-online.de/web_users
</IfModule>
	ScriptAlias  /cgi-bin/ /var/www/vhosts/kreta256.myserver.t-online.de/cgi-bin/
	ScriptAlias  /mivavm /opt/miva/bin/mivavm
	SetEnv MvCONFIG_DIR_MIVA /var/www/vhosts/kreta256.myserver.t-online.de/httpdocs
	SetEnv MvCONFIG_DIR_DATA /var/www/vhosts/kreta256.myserver.t-online.de/mivadata
	SetEnv MvCONFIG_DIR_CA /opt/miva/share/certs
	SetEnv MvCONFIG_LIBRARY /opt/miva/lib/config/env.so
	SetEnv MvCONFIG_DIR_BUILTIN /opt/miva/lib/builtins
	SetEnv MvCONFIG_DATABASE_MIVASQL /opt/miva/lib/databases/mivasql.so
	SetEnv MvCONFIG_SSL_OPENSSL /opt/miva/lib/ssl/libssl_psa.so
	SetEnv MvCONFIG_SSL_CRYPTO /opt/miva/lib/ssl/libcrypto_psa.so
	SetEnv MvCONFIG_COMMERCE_AuthorizeNet /opt/miva/lib/commerce/authnet.so
	SetEnv MvCONFIG_COMMERCE_CyberCash /opt/miva/lib/commerce/cybercash.so
	SetEnv MvCONFIG_COMMERCE_LinkPoint /opt/miva/lib/commerce/linkpoint.so
	SetEnv MvCONFIG_COMMERCE_ICS2 /opt/miva/lib/commerce/ics2.so
	SetEnv MvCONFIG_FLAGS_SECURITY 23
	AddType application/x-miva-compiled .mvc
	Action application/x-miva-compiled /mivavm
	<Directory /opt/miva/bin>
		<Files mivavm>
			order allow,deny
			Allow from all
		</Files> 
	</Directory>
	SetEnv MvCONFIG_DIR_USER ./
	<IfModule mod_ssl.c>
		SSLEngine off
	</IfModule>
	<Directory /var/www/vhosts/kreta256.myserver.t-online.de/httpdocs>
	<IfModule mod_perl.c>
	<Files ~ (\.pl$)>
		SetHandler perl-script
		PerlHandler ModPerl::Registry
		Options ExecCGI
		allow from all
		PerlSendHeader On
	</Files>
	</IfModule>
	<IfModule mod_perl.c>
	<Files ~ (\.asp$)>
		SetHandler perl-script
		PerlHandler Apache::ASP
		PerlSetVar Global /tmp
	</Files>
	</IfModule>
	<IfModule mod_php4.c>
		php_admin_flag engine on
		php_admin_flag safe_mode on
		php_admin_value open_basedir "/var/www/vhosts/kreta256.myserver.t-online.de/httpdocs:/tmp"
	</IfModule>
	<IfModule mod_php5.c>
		php_admin_flag engine on
		php_admin_flag safe_mode on
		php_admin_value open_basedir "/var/www/vhosts/kreta256.myserver.t-online.de/httpdocs:/tmp"
	</IfModule>
	<IfModule mod_python.c>
	<Files ~ (\.py$)>
		SetHandler python-program
		PythonHandler	mod_python.cgihandler
	</Files>
	</IfModule>
	<IfModule mod_fcgid.c>
		AddHandler fcgid-script .fcgi
		Options +FollowSymLinks +ExecCGI
	</IfModule>
		Options +Includes +ExecCGI
	</Directory>
	<Directory /var/www/vhosts/kreta256.myserver.t-online.de/web_users>
	<IfModule mod_php4.c>
		php_admin_flag engine off
	</IfModule>
	<IfModule mod_php5.c>
		php_admin_flag engine off
	</IfModule>
	</Directory>
	Alias "/error_docs" "/var/www/vhosts/kreta256.myserver.t-online.de/error_docs"
	ErrorDocument 400 /error_docs/bad_request.html
	ErrorDocument 401 /error_docs/unauthorized.html
	ErrorDocument 403 /error_docs/forbidden.html
	ErrorDocument 404 /error_docs/not_found.html
	ErrorDocument 500 /error_docs/internal_server_error.html
</VirtualHost>

<VirtualHost 80.154.59.236:80>
	ServerName   forum.kreta256.myserver.t-online.de:80
	SuexecUserGroup         hk psacln
	DocumentRoot /var/www/vhosts/kreta256.myserver.t-online.de/subdomains/forum/httpdocs
	CustomLog  /var/www/vhosts/kreta256.myserver.t-online.de/statistics/logs/access_log plesklog
	ErrorLog   /var/www/vhosts/kreta256.myserver.t-online.de/statistics/logs/error_log
	ScriptAlias  /cgi-bin/ /var/www/vhosts/kreta256.myserver.t-online.de/subdomains/forum/cgi-bin/
	ScriptAlias  /mivavm /opt/miva/bin/mivavm
	SetEnv MvCONFIG_DIR_MIVA /var/www/vhosts/kreta256.myserver.t-online.de/subdomains/forum/httpdocs
	SetEnv MvCONFIG_DIR_DATA /var/www/vhosts/kreta256.myserver.t-online.de/subdomains/forum/mivadata
	SetEnv MvCONFIG_DIR_CA /opt/miva/share/certs
	SetEnv MvCONFIG_LIBRARY /opt/miva/lib/config/env.so
	SetEnv MvCONFIG_DIR_BUILTIN /opt/miva/lib/builtins
	SetEnv MvCONFIG_DATABASE_MIVASQL /opt/miva/lib/databases/mivasql.so
	SetEnv MvCONFIG_SSL_OPENSSL /opt/miva/lib/ssl/libssl_psa.so
	SetEnv MvCONFIG_SSL_CRYPTO /opt/miva/lib/ssl/libcrypto_psa.so
	SetEnv MvCONFIG_COMMERCE_AuthorizeNet /opt/miva/lib/commerce/authnet.so
	SetEnv MvCONFIG_COMMERCE_CyberCash /opt/miva/lib/commerce/cybercash.so
	SetEnv MvCONFIG_COMMERCE_LinkPoint /opt/miva/lib/commerce/linkpoint.so
	SetEnv MvCONFIG_COMMERCE_ICS2 /opt/miva/lib/commerce/ics2.so
	SetEnv MvCONFIG_FLAGS_SECURITY 23
	AddType application/x-miva-compiled .mvc
	Action application/x-miva-compiled /mivavm
	<Directory /opt/miva/bin>
		<Files mivavm>
			order allow,deny
			Allow from all
		</Files> 
	</Directory>
	<IfModule mod_ssl.c>
		SSLEngine off
	</IfModule>
	<Directory  /var/www/vhosts/kreta256.myserver.t-online.de/subdomains/forum/httpdocs>
	<IfModule mod_perl.c>
	<Files ~ (\.pl$)>
		SetHandler perl-script
		PerlHandler ModPerl::Registry
		Options ExecCGI
		allow from all
		PerlSendHeader On
	</Files>
	</IfModule>
	<IfModule mod_perl.c>
	<Files ~ (\.asp$)>
		SetHandler perl-script
		PerlHandler Apache::ASP
		PerlSetVar Global /tmp
	</Files>
	</IfModule>
	<IfModule mod_php4.c>
		php_admin_flag engine on
		php_admin_flag safe_mode on
		php_admin_value open_basedir "/var/www/vhosts/kreta256.myserver.t-online.de/subdomains/forum/httpdocs:/tmp"
	</IfModule>
	<IfModule mod_php5.c>
		php_admin_flag engine on
		php_admin_flag safe_mode on
		php_admin_value open_basedir "/var/www/vhosts/kreta256.myserver.t-online.de/subdomains/forum/httpdocs:/tmp"
	</IfModule>
	<IfModule mod_python.c>
	<Files ~ (\.py$)>
		SetHandler python-program
		PythonHandler	mod_python.cgihandler
	</Files>
	</IfModule>
	<IfModule mod_fcgid.c>
		AddHandler fcgid-script .fcgi
		Options +FollowSymLinks +ExecCGI
	</IfModule>
		Options +Includes +ExecCGI
	</Directory>
	Alias "/error_docs" "/var/www/vhosts/kreta256.myserver.t-online.de/error_docs"
	ErrorDocument 400 /error_docs/bad_request.html
	ErrorDocument 401 /error_docs/unauthorized.html
	ErrorDocument 403 /error_docs/forbidden.html
	ErrorDocument 404 /error_docs/not_found.html
	ErrorDocument 500 /error_docs/internal_server_error.html
</VirtualHost>
```

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen 
Ich hoffe ebenfalls, dass ich nichts veregessen habe


----------



## heroeskiller (30. Juni 2007)

*update*
selbst wenn die httpd.conf leer ist, wird man weitergeleitet 0o

apache2.conf

```
# Based upon the NCSA server configuration files originally by Rob McCool.
# Changed extensively for the Debian package by Daniel Stone <daniel@sfarc.net>
# and also by Thom May <thom@debian.org>.

# ServerRoot: The top of the directory tree under which the server's
# configuration, error, and log files are kept.
#
# NOTE!  If you intend to place this on an NFS (or otherwise network)
# mounted filesystem then please read the LockFile documentation
# (available at <URL:http://www.apache.org/docs/mod/core.html#lockfile>);
# you will save yourself a lot of trouble.

ServerRoot "/etc/apache2"

# The LockFile directive sets the path to the lockfile used when Apache
# is compiled with either USE_FCNTL_SERIALIZED_ACCEPT or
# USE_FLOCK_SERIALIZED_ACCEPT. This directive should normally be left at
# its default value. The main reason for changing it is if the logs
# directory is NFS mounted, since the lockfile MUST BE STORED ON A LOCAL
# DISK. The PID of the main server process is automatically appended to
# the filename. 

LockFile /var/lock/apache2/accept.lock

# PidFile: The file in which the server should record its process
# identification number when it starts.

PidFile /var/run/apache2.pid

# Timeout: The number of seconds before receives and sends time out.

Timeout 300

# KeepAlive: Whether or not to allow persistent connections (more than
# one request per connection). Set to "Off" to deactivate.

KeepAlive On

# MaxKeepAliveRequests: The maximum number of requests to allow
# during a persistent connection. Set to 0 to allow an unlimited amount.
# We recommend you leave this number high, for maximum performance.

MaxKeepAliveRequests 100

# KeepAliveTimeout: Number of seconds to wait for the next request from the
# same client on the same connection.

KeepAliveTimeout 15

##
## Server-Pool Size Regulation (MPM specific)
## 

# prefork MPM
# StartServers ......... number of server processes to start
# MinSpareServers ...... minimum number of server processes which are kept spare
# MaxSpareServers ...... maximum number of server processes which are kept spare
# MaxClients ........... maximum number of server processes allowed to start
# MaxRequestsPerChild .. maximum number of requests a server process serves
<IfModule prefork.c>
StartServers         5
MinSpareServers      5
MaxSpareServers     10
MaxClients         120
MaxRequestsPerChild  0
</IfModule>

# pthread MPM
# StartServers ......... initial  number of server processes to start
# MaxClients ........... maximum  number of server processes allowed to start
# MinSpareThreads ...... minimum  number of worker threads which are kept spare
# MaxSpareThreads ...... maximum  number of worker threads which are kept spare
# ThreadsPerChild ...... constant number of worker threads in each server process
# MaxRequestsPerChild .. maximum  number of requests a server process serves
<IfModule worker.c>
StartServers         2
MaxClients         120
MinSpareThreads     25
MaxSpareThreads     75
ThreadsPerChild     25
MaxRequestsPerChild  0
</IfModule>

# perchild MPM
# NumServers ........... constant number of server processes
# StartThreads ......... initial  number of worker threads in each server process
# MinSpareThreads ...... minimum  number of worker threads which are kept spare
# MaxSpareThreads ...... maximum  number of worker threads which are kept spare
# MaxThreadsPerChild ... maximum  number of worker threads in each server process
# MaxRequestsPerChild .. maximum  number of connections per server process (then it dies)
<IfModule perchild.c>
NumServers           5
StartThreads         5
MinSpareThreads      5
MaxSpareThreads     10
MaxThreadsPerChild  20
MaxRequestsPerChild  0
AcceptMutex fcntl
</IfModule>

User www-data
Group www-data

# The following directives define some format nicknames for use with
# a CustomLog directive (see below).
LogFormat "%h %l %u %t \"%r\" %>s %b \"%{Referer}i\" \"%{User-Agent}i\"" combined
LogFormat "%h %l %u %t \"%r\" %>s %b" common
LogFormat "%{Referer}i -> %U" referer
LogFormat "%{User-agent}i" agent


# Global error log.
ErrorLog /var/log/apache2/error.log

# Include module configuration:
Include /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/*.load
Include /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/*.conf

# Include all the user configurations:
Include /etc/apache2/httpd.conf

# Include ports listing
Include /etc/apache2/ports.conf

# Include generic snippets of statements
Include /etc/apache2/conf.d/[^.#]*

#Let's have some Icons, shall we?
Alias /icons/ "/usr/share/apache2/icons/"
<Directory "/usr/share/apache2/icons">
    Options Indexes MultiViews
    AllowOverride None
    Order allow,deny
    Allow from all
</Directory>

# Set up the default error docs.
#
# Customizable error responses come in three flavors:
# 1) plain text 2) local redirects 3) external redirects
#
# Some examples:
#ErrorDocument 500 "The server made a boo boo."
#ErrorDocument 404 /missing.html
#ErrorDocument 404 "/cgi-bin/missing_handler.pl"
#ErrorDocument 402 http://www.example.com/subscription_info.html
#

#
# Putting this all together, we can Internationalize error responses.
#
# We use Alias to redirect any /error/HTTP_<error>.html.var response to
# our collection of by-error message multi-language collections.  We use 
# includes to substitute the appropriate text.
#
# You can modify the messages' appearance without changing any of the
# default HTTP_<error>.html.var files by adding the line;
#
#   Alias /error/include/ "/your/include/path/"
#
# which allows you to create your own set of files by starting with the
# /usr/local/apache2/error/include/ files and
# copying them to /your/include/path/, even on a per-VirtualHost basis.
#

<IfModule mod_negotiation.c>
<IfModule mod_include.c>
    Alias /error/ "/usr/share/apache2/error/"

    <Directory "/usr/share/apache2/error">
        AllowOverride None
        Options IncludesNoExec
        AddOutputFilter Includes html
        AddHandler type-map var
        Order allow,deny
        Allow from all
        LanguagePriority en es de fr
        ForceLanguagePriority Prefer Fallback
    </Directory>

    ErrorDocument 400 /error/HTTP_BAD_REQUEST.html.var
    ErrorDocument 401 /error/HTTP_UNAUTHORIZED.html.var
    ErrorDocument 403 /error/HTTP_FORBIDDEN.html.var
    ErrorDocument 404 /error/HTTP_NOT_FOUND.html.var
    ErrorDocument 405 /error/HTTP_METHOD_NOT_ALLOWED.html.var
    ErrorDocument 408 /error/HTTP_REQUEST_TIME_OUT.html.var
    ErrorDocument 410 /error/HTTP_GONE.html.var
    ErrorDocument 411 /error/HTTP_LENGTH_REQUIRED.html.var
    ErrorDocument 412 /error/HTTP_PRECONDITION_FAILED.html.var
    ErrorDocument 413 /error/HTTP_REQUEST_ENTITY_TOO_LARGE.html.var
    ErrorDocument 414 /error/HTTP_REQUEST_URI_TOO_LARGE.html.var
    ErrorDocument 415 /error/HTTP_SERVICE_UNAVAILABLE.html.var
    ErrorDocument 500 /error/HTTP_INTERNAL_SERVER_ERROR.html.var
    ErrorDocument 501 /error/HTTP_NOT_IMPLEMENTED.html.var
    ErrorDocument 502 /error/HTTP_BAD_GATEWAY.html.var
    ErrorDocument 503 /error/HTTP_SERVICE_UNAVAILABLE.html.var
    ErrorDocument 506 /error/HTTP_VARIANT_ALSO_VARIES.html.var

</IfModule>
</IfModule>

DirectoryIndex start.html index.html index.cgi index.pl index.php index.xhtml index.shtml index.cfm index.htm

# UserDir is now a module
#UserDir public_html
#UserDir disabled root

#<Directory /home/*/public_html>
#	AllowOverride FileInfo AuthConfig Limit
#	Options Indexes SymLinksIfOwnerMatch IncludesNoExec
#</Directory>

AccessFileName .htaccess

<Files ~ "^\.ht">
    Order allow,deny
    Deny from all
</Files>

UseCanonicalName Off

TypesConfig /etc/mime.types
DefaultType text/plain

HostnameLookups Off

IndexOptions FancyIndexing VersionSort

AddIconByEncoding (CMP,/icons/compressed.gif) x-compress x-gzip

AddIconByType (TXT,/icons/text.gif) text/*
AddIconByType (IMG,/icons/image2.gif) image/*
AddIconByType (SND,/icons/sound2.gif) audio/*
AddIconByType (VID,/icons/movie.gif) video/*

# This really should be .jpg.

AddIcon /icons/binary.gif .bin .exe
AddIcon /icons/binhex.gif .hqx
AddIcon /icons/tar.gif .tar
AddIcon /icons/world2.gif .wrl .wrl.gz .vrml .vrm .iv
AddIcon /icons/compressed.gif .Z .z .tgz .gz .zip
AddIcon /icons/a.gif .ps .ai .eps
AddIcon /icons/layout.gif .html .shtml .htm .pdf
AddIcon /icons/text.gif .txt
AddIcon /icons/c.gif .c
AddIcon /icons/p.gif .pl .py
AddIcon /icons/f.gif .for
AddIcon /icons/dvi.gif .dvi
AddIcon /icons/uuencoded.gif .uu
AddIcon /icons/script.gif .conf .sh .shar .csh .ksh .tcl
AddIcon /icons/tex.gif .tex
AddIcon /icons/bomb.gif core

AddIcon /icons/back.gif ..
AddIcon /icons/hand.right.gif README
AddIcon /icons/folder.gif ^^DIRECTORY^^
AddIcon /icons/blank.gif ^^BLANKICON^^


# This is from Matty J's patch. Anyone want to make the icons?
#AddIcon /icons/dirsymlink.jpg ^^SYMDIR^^
#AddIcon /icons/symlink.jpg ^^SYMLINK^^

DefaultIcon /icons/unknown.gif

ReadmeName README.html
HeaderName HEADER.html

IndexIgnore .* *~ *# HEADER* RCS CVS *,t

AddEncoding x-compress Z
AddEncoding x-gzip gz tgz

AddLanguage da .dk
AddLanguage nl .nl
AddLanguage en .en
AddLanguage et .et
AddLanguage fr .fr
AddLanguage de .de
AddLanguage el .el
AddLanguage it .it
AddLanguage ja .ja
AddLanguage pl .po
AddLanguage ko .ko
AddLanguage pt .pt
AddLanguage no .no
AddLanguage pt-br .pt-br
AddLanguage ltz .ltz
AddLanguage ca .ca
AddLanguage es .es
AddLanguage sv .se
AddLanguage cz .cz
AddLanguage ru .ru
AddLanguage tw .tw
AddLanguage zh-tw .tw

LanguagePriority en da nl et fr de el it ja ko no pl pt pt-br ltz ca es sv tw


#AddDefaultCharset	ISO-8859-1

AddCharset ISO-8859-1  .iso8859-1  .latin1
AddCharset ISO-8859-2  .iso8859-2  .latin2 .cen
AddCharset ISO-8859-3  .iso8859-3  .latin3
AddCharset ISO-8859-4  .iso8859-4  .latin4
AddCharset ISO-8859-5  .iso8859-5  .latin5 .cyr .iso-ru
AddCharset ISO-8859-6  .iso8859-6  .latin6 .arb
AddCharset ISO-8859-7  .iso8859-7  .latin7 .grk
AddCharset ISO-8859-8  .iso8859-8  .latin8 .heb	
AddCharset ISO-8859-9  .iso8859-9  .latin9 .trk
AddCharset ISO-2022-JP .iso2022-jp .jis
AddCharset ISO-2022-KR .iso2022-kr .kis
AddCharset ISO-2022-CN .iso2022-cn .cis
AddCharset Big5        .Big5       .big5
# For russian, more than one charset is used (depends on client, mostly):
AddCharset WINDOWS-1251 .cp-1251   .win-1251
AddCharset CP866       .cp866
AddCharset KOI8-r      .koi8-r .koi8-ru
AddCharset KOI8-ru     .koi8-uk .ua
AddCharset ISO-10646-UCS-2 .ucs2
AddCharset ISO-10646-UCS-4 .ucs4
AddCharset UTF-8       .utf8

AddCharset GB2312      .gb2312 .gb 
AddCharset utf-7       .utf7
AddCharset utf-8       .utf8
AddCharset big5	       .big5 .b5
AddCharset EUC-TW      .euc-tw	
AddCharset EUC-JP      .euc-jp
AddCharset EUC-KR      .euc-kr
AddCharset shift_jis   .sjis

#AddType application/x-httpd-php .php
#AddType application/x-httpd-php-source .phps

AddType application/x-tar .tgz

# To use CGI scripts outside /cgi-bin/:
#
#AddHandler cgi-script .cgi

# To use server-parsed HTML files
#
<FilesMatch "\.shtml(\..+)?$">
    SetOutputFilter INCLUDES
</FilesMatch>

# If you wish to use server-parsed imagemap files, use
#
#AddHandler imap-file map

BrowserMatch "Mozilla/2" nokeepalive
BrowserMatch "MSIE 4\.0b2;" nokeepalive downgrade-1.0 force-response-1.0
BrowserMatch "RealPlayer 4\.0" force-response-1.0
BrowserMatch "Java/1\.0" force-response-1.0
BrowserMatch "JDK/1\.0" force-response-1.0

#
# The following directive disables redirects on non-GET requests for
# a directory that does not include the trailing slash.  This fixes a 
# problem with Microsoft WebFolders which does not appropriately handle 
# redirects for folders with DAV methods.
#

BrowserMatch "Microsoft Data Access Internet Publishing Provider" redirect-carefully
BrowserMatch "^WebDrive" redirect-carefully
BrowserMatch "^gnome-vfs" redirect-carefully 
BrowserMatch "^WebDAVFS/1.[012]" redirect-carefully

# Allow server status reports, with the URL of http://servername/server-status
# Change the ".your_domain.com" to match your domain to enable.
#
#<Location /server-status>
#    SetHandler server-status
#    Order deny,allow
#    Deny from all
#    Allow from .your_domain.com
#</Location>

# Allow remote server configuration reports, with the URL of
#  http://servername/server-info (requires that mod_info.c be loaded).
# Change the ".your_domain.com" to match your domain to enable.
#
#<Location /server-info>
#    SetHandler server-info
#    Order deny,allow
#    Deny from all
#    Allow from .your_domain.com
#</Location>

# Include the virtual host configurations:
Include /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/[^.#]*
AddOutputFilter INCLUDES .shtml
AddType text/html .shtml

AddType application/x-httpd-php .php
AddType application/x-httpd-php-source .phps
```
 edit:
zz010_psa_httpd.conf

```
NameVirtualHost 80.154.37.219:80
NameVirtualHost 80.154.59.236:80
NameVirtualHost 80.154.59.250:80
NameVirtualHost 80.154.59.251:80
NameVirtualHost 80.154.37.219:443
NameVirtualHost 80.154.59.236:443
NameVirtualHost 80.154.59.250:443
NameVirtualHost 80.154.59.251:443
ServerName kreta256.myserver.t-online.de
ServerAdmin heroes.killer@t-online.de

DocumentRoot /var/www/vhosts/default/htdocs

<IfModule mod_logio.c>
LogFormat "%h %l %u %t \"%r\" %>s %O \"%{Referer}i\" \"%{User-Agent}i\"" plesklog
</IfModule>
<IfModule !mod_logio.c>
LogFormat "%h %l %u %t \"%r\" %>s %b \"%{Referer}i\" \"%{User-Agent}i\"" plesklog
</IfModule>
<Directory "/var/www/vhosts">
	AllowOverride All
	Options SymLinksIfOwnerMatch
	Order allow,deny
	Allow from all
	<IfModule mod_php4.c>
	php_admin_flag engine off
	</IfModule>
	<IfModule mod_php5.c>
	php_admin_flag engine off
	</IfModule>
</Directory>

<Directory "/var/lib/mailman">
	AllowOverride All
	Options SymLinksIfOwnerMatch
	Order allow,deny
	Allow from all
	<IfModule mod_php4.c>
	php_admin_flag engine off
	</IfModule>
	<IfModule mod_php5.c>
	php_admin_flag engine off
	</IfModule>
</Directory>

<IfModule mod_userdir.c>
	UserDir disabled
</IfModule>
Include /var/www/vhosts/wow-amanthul.net/conf/httpd.include

Include /var/www/vhosts/kreta256.myserver.t-online.de/conf/httpd.include

<VirtualHost \
			80.154.37.219:80 \
			80.154.59.236:80 \
			80.154.59.250:80 \
			80.154.59.251:80 \
			>
	ServerName default
	UseCanonicalName Off
	DocumentRoot /var/www/vhosts/default/htdocs
	ScriptAlias /cgi-bin/ "/var/www/vhosts/default/cgi-bin/"
	<IfModule mod_ssl.c>
		SSLEngine off
	</IfModule>
	<Directory "/var/www/vhosts/default/cgi-bin/">
		AllowOverride None
		Options None
		Order allow,deny
		Allow from all
	</Directory>
	<Directory /var/www/vhosts/default/htdocs>
	<IfModule mod_php4.c>
		php_admin_flag engine on
		php_admin_flag safe_mode on
		php_admin_value open_basedir "/var/www/vhosts/default/htdocs:/tmp"
	</IfModule>
	<IfModule mod_php5.c>
		php_admin_flag engine on
		php_admin_flag safe_mode on
		php_admin_value open_basedir "/var/www/vhosts/default/htdocs:/tmp"
	</IfModule>
	</Directory>
</VirtualHost>


<IfModule mod_ssl.c>

<VirtualHost 80.154.37.219:443 >
	ServerName default-80-154-37-219
	UseCanonicalName Off
	DocumentRoot /var/www/vhosts/default/httpsdocs
	ScriptAlias /cgi-bin/ "/var/www/vhosts/default/cgi-bin/"
	SSLEngine on
	SSLVerifyClient none
	SSLCertificateFile /opt/psa/var/certificates/certXETfmTK
	<Directory "/var/www/vhosts/default/cgi-bin/">
		AllowOverride None
		Options None
		Order allow,deny
		Allow from all
	</Directory>
	<Directory /var/www/vhosts/default/httpsdocs>
		SSLRequireSSL
	</Directory>
</VirtualHost>

<VirtualHost 80.154.59.236:443 >
	ServerName default-80-154-59-236
	UseCanonicalName Off
	DocumentRoot /var/www/vhosts/default/httpsdocs
	ScriptAlias /cgi-bin/ "/var/www/vhosts/default/cgi-bin/"
	SSLEngine on
	SSLVerifyClient none
	SSLCertificateFile /opt/psa/var/certificates/certXETfmTK
	<Directory "/var/www/vhosts/default/cgi-bin/">
		AllowOverride None
		Options None
		Order allow,deny
		Allow from all
	</Directory>
	<Directory /var/www/vhosts/default/httpsdocs>
		SSLRequireSSL
	</Directory>
</VirtualHost>

<VirtualHost 80.154.59.250:443 >
	ServerName default-80-154-59-250
	UseCanonicalName Off
	DocumentRoot /var/www/vhosts/default/httpsdocs
	ScriptAlias /cgi-bin/ "/var/www/vhosts/default/cgi-bin/"
	SSLEngine on
	SSLVerifyClient none
	SSLCertificateFile /opt/psa/var/certificates/certXETfmTK
	<Directory "/var/www/vhosts/default/cgi-bin/">
		AllowOverride None
		Options None
		Order allow,deny
		Allow from all
	</Directory>
	<Directory /var/www/vhosts/default/httpsdocs>
		SSLRequireSSL
	</Directory>
</VirtualHost>

<VirtualHost 80.154.59.251:443 >
	ServerName default-80-154-59-251
	UseCanonicalName Off
	DocumentRoot /var/www/vhosts/default/httpsdocs
	ScriptAlias /cgi-bin/ "/var/www/vhosts/default/cgi-bin/"
	SSLEngine on
	SSLVerifyClient none
	SSLCertificateFile /opt/psa/var/certificates/certXETfmTK
	<Directory "/var/www/vhosts/default/cgi-bin/">
		AllowOverride None
		Options None
		Order allow,deny
		Allow from all
	</Directory>
	<Directory /var/www/vhosts/default/httpsdocs>
		SSLRequireSSL
	</Directory>
</VirtualHost>

</IfModule>

<VirtualHost \
			80.154.37.219:80 \
			80.154.59.236:80 \
			80.154.59.250:80 \
			80.154.59.251:80 \
			>
	DocumentRoot /usr/share/psa-horde/
	Alias /horde/ /usr/share/psa-horde/
	Alias /imp/ /usr/share/psa-horde/imp/
	ServerName webmail
	ServerAlias webmail.*
	UseCanonicalName Off
	<Directory /usr/share/psa-horde>
		<IfModule mod_php4.c>
			php_admin_flag engine on
			php_admin_flag magic_quotes_gpc off
			php_admin_flag safe_mode off
			php_admin_value open_basedir "/usr/share/psa-horde:/etc/psa-horde:/etc/psa:/tmp:/var/tmp:/var/log/psa-horde:/usr/share/doc"
			php_admin_value include_path "/usr/share/psa-horde:/usr/share/psa-horde/pear:."
		</IfModule>
		<IfModule mod_php5.c>
			php_admin_flag engine on
			php_admin_flag magic_quotes_gpc off
			php_admin_flag safe_mode off
			php_admin_value open_basedir "/usr/share/psa-horde:/etc/psa-horde:/etc/psa:/tmp:/var/tmp:/var/log/psa-horde:/usr/share/doc"
			php_admin_value include_path "/usr/share/psa-horde:/usr/share/psa-horde/pear:."
		</IfModule>
		Order allow,deny
		Allow from all
	</Directory>
</VirtualHost>


<IfModule mod_ssl.c>

<VirtualHost \
			80.154.37.219:443 \
			80.154.59.236:443 \
			80.154.59.250:443 \
			80.154.59.251:443 \
			>
	DocumentRoot /usr/share/psa-horde/
	Alias /horde/ /usr/share/psa-horde/
	Alias /imp/ /usr/share/psa-horde/imp/
	ServerName webmail
	ServerAlias webmail.*
	UseCanonicalName Off
	SSLEngine on
	SSLVerifyClient none
	SSLCertificateFile /etc/apache2/httpd.pem
	<Directory /usr/share/psa-horde>
		<IfModule mod_php4.c>
			php_admin_flag engine on
			php_admin_flag magic_quotes_gpc off
			php_admin_flag safe_mode off
			php_admin_value open_basedir "/usr/share/psa-horde:/etc/psa-horde:/etc/psa:/tmp:/var/tmp:/var/log/psa-horde:/usr/share/doc"
			php_admin_value include_path "/usr/share/psa-horde:/usr/share/psa-horde/pear:."
		</IfModule>
		<IfModule mod_php5.c>
			php_admin_flag engine on
			php_admin_flag magic_quotes_gpc off
			php_admin_flag safe_mode off
			php_admin_value open_basedir "/usr/share/psa-horde:/etc/psa-horde:/etc/psa:/tmp:/var/tmp:/var/log/psa-horde:/usr/share/doc"
			php_admin_value include_path "/usr/share/psa-horde:/usr/share/psa-horde/pear:."
		</IfModule>
		SSLRequireSSL
		Order allow,deny
		Allow from all
	</Directory>
</VirtualHost>


</IfModule>

<VirtualHost \
			80.154.37.219:80 \
			80.154.59.236:80 \
			80.154.59.250:80 \
			80.154.59.251:80 \
			>
	DocumentRoot /var/www/vhosts/default/htdocs
	ServerName lists
	ServerAlias lists.*
	UseCanonicalName Off
	ScriptAlias /mailman/ /usr/lib/cgi-bin/mailman/
	ScriptAlias /cgi-bin/mailman/ /usr/lib/cgi-bin/mailman/
	Alias /icons/ /var/lib/mailman/icons/
	Alias /pipermail/ /var/lib/mailman/archives/public/
	Alias /images/ /usr/share/images/
	<Directory /var/lib/mailman/archives/>
		Options FollowSymLinks
		Order allow,deny
		Allow from all
	</Directory>
</VirtualHost>


<IfModule mod_ssl.c>

<VirtualHost \
			80.154.37.219:443 \
			80.154.59.236:443 \
			80.154.59.250:443 \
			80.154.59.251:443 \
			>
	DocumentRoot /var/www/vhosts/default/httpsdocs
	ServerName lists
	ServerAlias lists.*
	UseCanonicalName Off
	ScriptAlias /mailman/ /usr/lib/cgi-bin/mailman/
	ScriptAlias /cgi-bin/mailman/ /usr/lib/cgi-bin/mailman/
	Alias /icons/ /var/lib/mailman/icons/
	Alias /pipermail/ /var/lib/mailman/archives/public/
	Alias /images/ /usr/share/images/
	<Directory /var/lib/mailman/archives/>
		Options FollowSymLinks
		Order allow,deny
		Allow from all
	</Directory>
</VirtualHost>


</IfModule>
```


----------



## heroeskiller (1. Juli 2007)

Hab das jetzt soweit hinbekommen, dass man nur noch weitergeleitet wird, wenn man keine dateiangabe macht (also http://www.xxx.de/index.html)


----------

